# New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Some fine tuning to do with the new manifold... A little rich up top thanks to the huge amounts of air this manifold is now flowing! HP and torque both seem to lose out around 3700 as timing get's pulled. With less timing this would rip even harder. BUT, I broke 200 so I'm stoked. More than all the 20 valve motors put down today


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

ummmmm..... how many psi!!!!!!??????














dope, i wanna break 200 soon, ill be with you!!!!
race gas? what octane and psi... congrats


----------



## njabe567 (Jul 3, 2003)

what kind of manifold ?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (njabe567)*

looks great, now get out and go drive it!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

Nice smooth power band, what are you doing for the managment?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (eiprich)*

The people want to know, how many psi of boost? Congrats!! good to hear the AEG folks are breaking 200whp! 
Edit for spelling.


_Modified by StevenT at 10:08 PM 11-29-2003_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (StevenT)*

I've only seen maybe 1 or 2 other AEG besides Eric's sick 16vt from EIP break 200. 
The manifold is my design - custom short runner. Check it out here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1094961
I am running 13-14psi on 10:1 compression pump gas. I also have a 256 cam in if that counts








Engine management - Split Second PSC1-001! Works AWESOME. Do I need control over my timing? Sure do, but the PSC kicks ass regardless. The ECU chip is Neuspeed's charger chip. Timing is conservative but I still need a hair of boost retard which I plan to do using some tricks from MSD. I'm trying to buy a daily driver as I want to pull this car off the road and finish under the hood. There's an ugly reason why you haven't seen it







For those who are going to tell me to go standalone - I wish. Not in the budget. Find me a cheap clean mk3 2.0


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ Find me a cheap clean mk3 2.0









for that price, which should be liek 1000$ if you lucky, lets say 1500, you could have stand alone foo!!!!!















well im not an AEG, im an AVH


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

I been wanting to see the new setup. That can wait, glad to see the changes have yeilded more power.
Congrats man u making good progress!
-Rich


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

It must be the cam









It's good to hear you've had so much success with the SS.
The SS and SDS were my choices for management. I sold my PSC because a chip/PSC is about half the price of SDS, so I am going to experiment with SDS.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I sold my PSC because a chip/PSC is about half the price of SDS, so I am going to experiment with SDS.

word, evan you must have a long fuse, cause mine is short and i hate waiting for the writing of maps a and b when theres ony map a anyways LOL
*MK4 POWAZ!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Some fine tuning to do with the new manifold... A little rich up top thanks to the huge amounts of air this manifold is now flowing! 

more air from the intake would make it leaner, not richer. if all your settings were the same, and then your richer with just the new intake, it restriced air flow.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (D Wiz)*

It's not that bad Danny







It has a long learning curve but when it works it works. The motronic is suprisingly consistent. Look at my 2 runs and look at any of the other charts I've posted. As stupid as those MAF sensors are they do work. I'm sure I'll go playing with timing soon, but for now I am content. 
I don't want to go standalone on *this car* which is one thing I said from the beginning. My power curves are smooth and I am having no trouble making the motronic do as I please. Sure, I want to play with standalone but not yet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
more air from the intake would make it leaner, not richer. if all your settings were the same, and then your richer with just the new intake, it restriced air flow.

All settings are not the same, but MAF voltages in this area are much much higher than before relative to the rest of the powerband. I'm also up a few pounds where I've never tuned before, so actually the statement I made can't really be deemed true. Not enough evidence


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

~250wtq at 3500 rpms... hot $hit!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (leebro61)*

That is good results!!!!Must have insane street "feel" with instant torque,T3's are fun for the street!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Evan, don't go SDS, you're smart enough to get big numbers with less $$$$$$ I know that for a fact! 
Awesome, but I would be A LOT more excited with the torque, man, look at that flaaaaaaat curve, and 246 at the wheels, you're probably already beating RWD Mid-engined MR2 Turbos off the line! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amazing!
If you're running 13-14 psi on stock compression, I'm really a lot less scared to run 15 with SDS on my ABA! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_~250wtq at 3500 rpms... hot $hit!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

w/o a quaife and on these cold nights we've been having (mid-low 40s) the car is a BEAST in second gear, its a complete waste hehe evan's brother and i were rolling around in the car for about 2 hrs just havin fun spinnin thru second


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (Anand20v)*

Evan are you sure you couldnt machine some kind of standalone, Ive seen your dads work in the back of the mill, maybe they a special cutter for the tight lines on a circuit board....







Great job Evan, I was really impressed , plus the fact you stuck with the SS unit , I thought you were gonna throw in the towel on more than 1 ocasion. I still wanna go for a ride sometime, I need a fix for the low boost blues.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (Scrubby)*

12-14 psi on 10:1 to 1 damn how did you do that i was told 12 psi is like the most at least on an aba ( read i want 15 psi on 10:1 /1 [that is stock comp no?] ) any way you kick ass205/245 kick but


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (BlkVentoTurbo)*

Nice job.I'm glad to see the SS unit is working out for you.Maybe we could get some custom burn chips for the MK4 cars to run the PSC1-001.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (KOOTER)*

nice numbers. patience is a virtue.
that tq is insane. must be fun driving it. time for a slip!!!


----------



## njabe567 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (turbojeta3)*

this dyno from a sds tuned 2.0t from momentum!..similar numbers..i can't imagine how much "2kjetta" would get if he had sds!!! i wish i was that good with timers/ss/ or just tuning in general...that "maximum boost" book really doesnt have much on tuning efi cars and the different methods of tuning


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (njabe567)*

how do you guys pass emissions obd-2 with sds?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_how do you guys pass emissions obd-2 with sds?


hahah now in CT i only have to go every 4 years, so i got liek 3 years till i go again, shouldnt be a problem since i have stock ecu plugged in justto keep the tach up and the oil light beeping off, plus the state closed all the stations down and now is going thru private garages
ill have a dyno sheet soon


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Nice job.I'm glad to see the SS unit is working out for you.Maybe we could get some custom burn chips for the MK4 cars to run the PSC1-001.

I would be interested in such a chip. I won't be installing SDS for another 5 months. It's "proven" that the SS units can be tuned well so the SS route would be a good short term solution for me.
Keep us posted!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (njabe567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njabe567* »_this dyno from a sds tuned 2.0t from momentum!..similar numbers..i can't imagine how much "2kjetta" would get if he had sds!!! i wish i was that good with timers/ss/ or just tuning in general...that "maximum boost" book really doesnt have much on tuning efi cars and the different methods of tuning










Why do you think SDS would have made any diference?Once you achieve the proper a/f and timing at whatever boost level,your done.There will be no more power after that point SDS/SS/AIC/FMU,it does'nt matter.


----------



## njabe567 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
Why do you think SDS would have made any diference?Once you achieve the proper a/f and timing at whatever boost level,your done.There will be no more power after that point SDS/SS/AIC/FMU,it does'nt matter.

i see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (njabe567)*

nice numbers!!! now quit being a cacktease and show some pics of the new setup


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_nice numbers!!! now quit being a cacktease and show some pics of the new setup









yeah!!!! and a time slip!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (KOOTER)*

kooter , if you can change the timing , you can gain or lose power,yuo can move the power around a bit..Evan and I have talked about a custom chip but hes just as close to standalone. He would have a beast if he went stand alone, But then again its a beast now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Scrubby at 2:29 PM 11-30-2003_


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (Scrubby)*

Evan, that is awesome- you get a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (BlkVentoTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVentoTurbo* »_12-14 psi on 10:1 to 1 damn how did you do that i was told 12 psi is like the most at least on an aba ( read i want 15 psi on 10:1 /1 [that is stock comp no?] ) any way you kick ass205/245 kick but









Well, this is pushing the limits of high compression - BUT it's all in the timing. There's a point where you can't retard enough timing to stop detonation on a high compression motor and compression must be lowered. I found my base timing map using my VAG-com and some simple addition and subtraction. It's the Neuspeed Supercharger chip which I found runs very low levels of advance. Logging my knock sensors as I made changes I upped to boost and added / subtracted fuel. I've had it knocking fierce before when 1/2 knock sensors was not working. It works now and the motor pulls 4.5 degrees of timing at peak torque if it sees detonation. On most runs it does. 
The reason most people set these limits is that when you meet or pass them it's simple to blow your motor. Also, they set them based on the ability of the user to tune and made changes to their setup. In mt case I can't adjust my timing (*yet*) but I found I had a conservative timing map in place. 
I've blown one of these suckers right up. Search my name in archived if you want to see the threads. It's really easy to blow one - so listen to what the experts have to say about taking it easy. Just because I am running 14psi doesn't mean you'll be ok... 
Kooter - if you want to get into the mk4 market with some chips I am definitely down for testing when I get my daily driver. My ECU is flashed so I'll need a socket put in. As long as I don't have to spend big bucks








If I had control over my timing I think I could squeeze at least another 15whp out of this setup. At least...


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (2kjettaguy)*

hey evan nice work man !! especialy since you blew up the last motor , i hava a nice chip and fmu with bigger in jectors and have hit 12 lbs but i am not shure that i am knocking what dose it sound like ? i herd no noises at 10 and 11 and 12 was just so fast i thought i her somthing but not shure my over all plan is to use two metal hg 's and arp head bolts to achive 15 psi all the time ?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (BlkVentoTurbo)*

not bad at all.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (BlkVentoTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVentoTurbo* »_ hey evan nice work man !! especialy since you blew up the last motor , i hava a nice chip and fmu with bigger in jectors and have hit 12 lbs but i am not shure that i am knocking what dose it sound like ? i herd no noises at 10 and 11 and 12 was just so fast i thought i her somthing but not shure my over all plan is to use two metal hg 's and arp head bolts to achive 15 psi all the time ?

If you have OBD2 you can use the VAG-Com to log knock sensor values. It will show you how much timing the knock sensors are pulling. This is very important because as you said you can't hear it! We may not be able to but the knock sensors sure can. 
If your upping the boost I'd log some timing stuff to find a base map and make sure your not losing alot of timing to detonation. The Vag-com is a powerful tool once you actually figure out what to do with it. 
2 headgaskets will drop you down to around 9.xx:1 which is better than 10:1 for safety's sake


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Excellent, Evan! I think you've hit the ceiling on performance until you can get an LSD. I would put money into a new differential and clutch before trying for another 15 hp. Especially with winter approaching. Good luck.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (JettaRed)*

awesome dude
i cant wait to get this standalone in and join you and danny in the 200+hp mk4 2.0s


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (jazzpur)*

evan, thats awesome! im glad to see all your hard work and learning while you go is all starting to pay off! 
cant wait to see yor new setup in person! (and get a ride )


----------



## AudioHymns (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (Metallitubby)*

just curious but are you still running that internal wastegate with that boost? any creeping?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New 2.0 AEG Dyno Results (AudioHymns)*

Yes, internal wastegate. Works just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

